# Cute/sad story



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I found this on Yahoo! today. I thought it was really cute and sad, and I thought I would share it with you guys 
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/02/28/dog-bucket-list-cancer_n_4874962.html


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG that's so sad :'( glad the little dogs having an amazing final days in his life. I love animals, it's an interesting report, thanks for sharing


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thats so sad.=( Glad he is having a good time.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought I cried enough today... Apparently not.


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

I definitely cried. So sweet


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

So sad.... Poor little boy....


----------

